# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Ya van saliendo las cosas. Fundación Agua y Progreso de Luis Alberto Comos

## NoRegistrado

Lo pongo en trasvases, ya que esa fundación fue creada con el fin de apuntalar el Tajo-Segura, promocionar el del Ebro y denostar la desaladoras del programa Agua.

*El TSJ obliga al Consell a entregar las facturas de la fundación protrasvase*




> El Consell que preside Alberto Fabra está obligado a "facilitar la información en los términos solicitados" por el diputado socialista en las Cortes Valencianas Francesc Signes, según una sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunidad Valenciana (TSJCV) que estima su recurso para conocer los justificantes y facturas de casi 7,2 millones de euros recibidos de la Generalitat por la Fundación Agua y Progreso entre los años 2004 y 2012. La sentencia, que es la primera ganada por esa vía contencioso-administrativa especial por los socialistas, aunque otros grupos de la oposición como Compromís y Esquerra Unida la han utilizado reiteradamente, considera que se han vulnerado los derechos fundamentales del diputado al no entregarle la información solicitada.
> 
>  Aunque no se nutrió solo de fondos de la Generalitat, Agua y Progreso recibió 7,2 millones de euros en subvenciones de tres consejerías (Presidencia entre 2004 y 2007; Agricultura, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda entre 2008 y 2011, y Agricultura, Pesca, Alimentación y Agua en 2012) para apoyar la política de agitación del PP valenciano contra el Gobierno del socialista José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero desde que este derogó el proyecto de trasvase del Ebro hasta que Mariano Rajoy llegó al poder, a finales de 2011, cuando la fundación fue disuelta sin lograr que el nuevo Ejecutivo, esta vez también del PP, retomara el reivindicado proyecto hídrico.
> El diputado socialista pidió documentación sobre las subvenciones y ayudas en marzo de 2013 y el vicepresidente del Consell, José Ciscar, le respondió que todas habían sido debidamente justificadas. Signes insistió en reclamar hasta cuatro veces la copia completa del expediente de cada subvención y de los informes o resoluciones emitidos por los servicios administrativos y económicos correspondientes acreditando la justificación correcta de dicha subvención, aportación o ayuda. Tras facilitarle solo la documentación contable y la de los informes de los respectivos convenios que sirvieron de base para las subvenciones, pero, como especifica la sentencia, sin documento alguno remitido por esa entidad fundacional para justificar la subvención, volvió a pedir los justificantes y facturas hasta cuatro veces, antes de recurrir al TSJ.
> 
> La sentencia, que insiste en que no consta documento alguno remitido por la Fundación Agua y Progreso, sin que se haya dado razón alguna que justifique la negativa a facilitar dicha información, establece que la definición de los límites del derecho de un parlamentario a recibir la documentación que reclama no queda a criterio de la Generalitat. Y ordena que se entregue la información a Signes. Si realmente fueran consecuentes con la transparencia pregonada por Alberto Fabra, señala el parlamentario, pondrían a mi disposición de manera inmediata todas las facturas y no recurrirían.
> 
> Signes, sin embargo, cree que el Consell recurrirá la sentencia ante el Tribunal Supremo para evitar que pueda acceder a esa información antes de las próximas elecciones autonómicas. ¿Qué esconden?, se pregunta el diputado socialista. ¿Por qué en cuatro ocasiones me han enviado documentos, pero nunca lo que yo pedía?. Signes sospecha tres cosas: que los gastos de la Fundación Agua y Progreso no se correspondían con la finalidad reflejada en los convenios; que pagaban actos con el agua como excusa con una finalidad electoral para hacer propaganda del PP, y que incluso se pagaron actos que nada tenían que ver con el agua porque se utilizó la fundación para financiar al PP.
> 
> La relación de Agua y Progreso con la red Gürtel abunda en las sospechas del diputado. Tan pronto como en 2004, la fundación pagó 13.502 euros a Easy Concept, una de las empresas de la red de Francisco Correa, por la organización de un acto en Madrid al que asistieron el entenonces presidente de la Generalitat Francisco Camps, la alcaldesa de Valencia, Rita Barberá, y el presidente murciano Ramón Luis Valcàrcel. Por otra parte, la empresa pública Emarsa, centro de otro gran escándalo de corrupción, financió en 2009 y 2010 con 24.000 euros a Agua y Progreso. De lo que Signes no tiene dudas es de que la fundación funcionó como una plataforma del PP valenciano en la guerra del agua. Y recuerda que su director José Alberto Comos pasó a ser director general del Agua en la Generalitat cuando la fundación fue cerrada.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/01/...44_991737.html

 Yo creía que se había aprobado una ley de Transparencia...
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------

